# Searching Askaboutmoney.com using Google



## ClubMan (12 Sep 2007)

In some cases the _AAM vBulletin_ search may not work (e.g. returns a totally blank web page), an error or does not return threads/posts that you know do exist. If this happens then it might be worth doing a _Google _site specific search of _Askaboutmoney.com_. To do this go to _Google _and then enter the following into the search text box:


> site:askaboutmoney.com <search terms>


 For example if I wanted to search for "vibrating flanges" then I would enter:


> site:askaboutmoney.com vibrating flanges


 or maybe


> site:askaboutmoney.com "vibrating flanges"


 Obviously the usual [broken link removed] apply.

Bear in mind that there may be a time lag between new posts/threads appearing on _AAM _and them being indexed by _Google_.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (6 Feb 2010)

Since the move, the search function on askaboutmoney is not working properly. So use Google instead.

In fact, I find the Google search function better anyway. The Askaboutmoney search function seems to order the results in date order, whereas Google orders them in terms of relevance.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2010)

OK, 

The search function is working again now.


----------

